# انشاء كنيسة جديدة



## happy angel (27 أبريل 2009)

*الزواج مشروع كنيسة

في خدمة العرس يقف العريسان الواحد بجانب الآخر ويواجهان الهيكل. ثم في وقت من الأوقات يضع الكاهن يد الواحد منهما بيد الآخر ويبارك اليدين معاً. وفي لحظة أخرى يدور الكاهن بالعروسين حول الطاولة أمامهما والتي يكون عليها الإنجيل. الحركات والوضعيات في الكنيسة لها معانيها. ترى ما معنى هذه التي ذكرناها؟

يمثّل الهيكل ملكوت السموات ووقوف العروسين في اتجاه الهيكل معناه أنهما يطلبان ملكوت السموات، يتّجهان نحوه. حياتهما الزوجية لها هدف أساسي واحد هو دخول ملكوت السموات. وهما إذ يقفان أحدهما بجانب الآخر ويضع الواحد منهما يده في يد شريكه يعلنان أنهما سوف يعملان يداً واحدة وقلباً واحداً ببركة الكنيسة على تحقيق هذا الهدف.

هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى إذ يدور العروسان حول الطاولة التي عليها الإنجيل، يتقدّمهما الكاهن، يعلنان أنهما يدوران، برعاية الكنيسة وإرشادها، حول كلمة الله في الإنجيل، أي حول المسيح. حياتهما معاً، منذ الآن، تدور حول المسيح. هو بداية كل شيء بالنسبة إليهما وهو النهاية. هو القاعدة وهو الغاية. يطيعان يسوع ويمجّدان الله ويطلبان ملكوت السموات.

على هذا الأساس يُبنى البيت الزوجي وإلا لا يكون الزواج مسيحياً ولا تنفع العروسين خدمةُ العرس في شيء. تكون كسكب الماء على حجارة صمّاء.

أما إذا رغب الزوجان حقاً، وبكل جدّية، في بناء بيت مسيحي وعائلة مسيحية فإنهما يحتاجان إلى إرشادات وتوجيهات. هذه بعضها:

1- استعينوا بالكاهن، لا سيما إذا كان مستنيراً. استعينوا أيضاً بأزواج مسيحيّين حقيقيّين سبق أن اختبروا الزواج والحياة الإلهية قبلكم. اسألوا. استفسروا. الأشبينان، بحسب الأصول الكنسية، ينبغي أن يكونا صالحين للقيام بهذا الدور.

2- اسلكوا باستقامة من نحو الله. اقرأوا الكتاب المقدّس. تعلّموا من الكنيسة. كل ما لا ترضى الكنيسة عنه تحفّظوا منه. احفظوا الوصيّة. اعملوا بموجبها. لا تخالفوها. كونوا أمينين. أطيعوا الله يُطعْكم أي يسمعكم ويعينكم ويبارككم. فإن أهملتم وصاياه أهملكم أي سدّ أذنه ولم يسمع لكم ومنع بركته عنكم. "بالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم" (مت 2:7 لو 38:6). لا تخافوا. مهما قست عليكم الظروف لا تخالفوا الوصية. هو وعدكم بان يهتمّ بكم فآمنوا! هو قال "تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (مت 28:11). لا تنسوا أبداً: الله قادر على كل شيء. يعطيكم ما هو نافع لكم وبحجب عنكم ما يضرّكم. اكتفوا بأرزاقكم. لا تمدّوا أيديكم إلى الحرام. اقنعوا بما يرسله الله لكم واشكروا على كل شيء. إياكم والتذمّر لأن كل شيء جعله الله لخيركم وإن كنتم لا تعلمون. الصحة تنفعكم أحياناً والمرض أيضاً. وكذلك الشحّ ينفعكم أحياناً والبحبوحة أيضاً. الله يوازي هذا بذاك وهو العارف بما يوافقكم أكثر منكم.

3- ليسمع الواحد منكم الآخر. ليسمعْ بقلبه. المهم أن يسعى كل واحد إلى سماع صوت الآخر. وصوت يسوع يمكن أن يأتي من خلالك أنت ويمكن أيضاً أن يأتي من خلال شريكك. ليس الموضوع أن ترضي المرأة زوجها ولا أن يرضي الرجل زوجته. الموضوع أن يعملا معاً متعاونَين على إرضاء الله. "لتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتي" (لو 42:22). لا فضل لرجل على امرأة ولا لامرأة على رجل إلا بالتقوى. فإن تشاجرتما فتصالحا قبل غياب الشمس لأنه قال:"لا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم" (أف 26:4). ليس المهم مَن منكما على حق وعلى مَن هو الحق. صاحب الحق عند الله هو مَن يقول لشريكه أولاً: أنا أخطأت، سامحني! المتضع عند الله دائماً ما يكون على حق.

4- صلّوا وصوموا كما تصلّي الكنيسة وتصوم. تعلّموا الصلاة. اقتنوا كتب الصلاة. اسألوا الكاهن في ذلك أو اسألوا الرهبان يعلّموكم. ليكن لكل واحد منكم قانون صلاة أي فرض صلاة يومي. وأنتم أدّوا بعض صلواتكم معاً وأدّوا البعض الآخر كلٌّ على انفراد. مثلاً صلّوا صلاة النهوض من النوم معاً وكذلك صلاة النوم الصغرى. أما صلاة المسبحة، أي صلاة يسوع "ربّي يسوع المسيح، يا ابن الله، ارحمني أنا الخاطئ" فليصلّها كل واحد منكم على حدة. كذلك صلّوا قبل الطعام وبعده وقبل العمل وبعده. ليكن لكم في إحدى غرف بيتكم مصلّى، أي مكان للصلاة، تجتمعون فيه أنتم وأولادكم. زيّنوا بيوتكم بالإيقونات. بخّروا كل يوم. تعلّموا أن تذكروا الله على الدوام. ومع الصلاة احفظوا القطاعة، كما توصي الكنيسة، يومي الأربعاء والجمعة واحفظوا الصوم أيضاً أيام الصوم الكبير وصوم الميلاد وغيره من الأصوام. احضروا قدّاس يوم الأحد وما أمكن من الصلوات والقداديس الأسبوعية. الصلاة في البيت تكتمل بالصلاة مع الجماعة.

5- لا تهملوا عمل المحبة. زوروا المرضى. عزّوا المتعبين. ساعدوا المساكين. أعطوا الفقراء مما أعطاكم الله. لا تقولوا الذي لنا بالكاد يكفينا! كلما أعطيتم من حاجاتكم كان عطاؤكم أكبر عند ربّكم. لا تنسوا قول القائل:"مَن يعطي المساكين يُقرض الله" (أم 17:19). لا تعاملوا الناس كما يعاملونكم بل كما تريدون أنتم أن يعاملوكم. لا تحكموا بحسب الظاهر. لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم. سامحوا. لا تحقدوا. اغفروا يُغفر لكم. بادروا إلى عمل الخير. لا تنتظروا غيركم أن يبادر قبلكم. من يحبّ يبادر.

6- وإذا أعطاكم الله ثمرة البطن، أي أولاداً، فاعلموا أنهم أمانة في أعناقكم. أولادكم ليسوا لكم بل لربّكم. لذلك ربّوهم لله. أنتم مسؤولون لا عن إطعامهم وإلباسهم وتعليمهم فقط. أنتم مسؤولون، قبل ذلك وفوق ذلك، عن تربيتهم تربية مسيحية. المهم أولاً أن يعرفوا الله ويتعلّموا الوصية ويسلكوا في الفضيلة. وأكثر ما يتعلّم الإنسان بالقدوة. لذلك كونوا قدوة لهم في الصلاة والصوم والمحبة والصبر واللطف والإتضاع. لا تعتمدوا الصراخ أسلوباً تتعاملون به في البيت. ولا تخرج من أفواهكم كلمة بذيئة. ليفتح طفلكم عينيه على الله حاضراً بينكم، وكأنه أحد أفراد الأسرة، لا بل رب الأسرة. الطفل يحسّ بحضور الله أو بغيابه من خلالكم ومن خلال موجودات بيتكم. الله حاضر معكم من خلال الإيقونات المعلّقة على الحيطان. حاضر معكم من خلال رائحة البخور متى بخّرتم. من خلال الصلوات متى صلّيتم.من خلال ذكر اسم يسوع. من خلال تصرّفاتكم وطريقة تعاملكم. لذلك صلّوا لولدكم. صلّبوا عليه. رتّلوا له. قفوا به، احملوه وأنتم تصلّون وتسجدون. أعطوه فرصة أن يرى، أن يشمّ، أن يسمع، أن يشترك في عبادتكم لله. لا تقولوا إنّه صغير لا يفهم. الطفل يحسّ. الانطباعات الأولى التي تتكوّن لديه، لا سيما في البيت، هي الجذور العميقة لعلاقته بالله. ولا بأس إن بكى وكان كثير الحركة. اصبروا عليه تربحوه لنفسه ولله. أعطوه فرصة أن يتربّى في الكنيسة. خذوه إليها. إلى القداديس والصلوات. لا تقولوا الناس يتذمّرون. لا بأس إن تذمّروا. علينا جميعاً أن يحمل بعضنا بعضاً. المهم أن نعوّد الولد على الصلاة في بيت الله. هدّئوه ما أمكن. فإن كان شديد الازعاج والانزعاج لمغص أو غيره فأخرجوه خارجاً لبعض الوقت ومتى هدأ عودوا به إلى الداخل. إذا لم يتعوّد الطفل على الكنيسة من صغره فسيصعب عليه أن يتعوّد في كبره. ومتى انطلق لسانه وأخذ في الكلام علّموه أن يردّد الصلوات والتراتيل. ومتى نما إدراكه أخبروه قصص الكتاب المقدّس والقدّيسين. علّموه الطاعة لله بالرفق والتشجيع لا بالخوف والتهديد. لا تجعلوا الله بمثابة بوليس لأولادكم. بالنسبة للمعموديّة عمّدوهم صغاراً ما أمكن. بين الأربعين يوماً والثلاثة أشهر. لا تؤجّلوا معموديّتهم طويلاً لأسباب عائليّة أو اجتماعيّة. كذلك ناولوهم القدسات ما أمكن. اسقوهم الماء المقدّس وادهنوهم بالزيت الذي تأخذونه من الكنيسة. ومتى كبروا قليلاً قدّموهم إلى فرق التعليم المسيحي. إيّاكم وإهمال ما هو لله في تربية أولادكم. أن تعلّموهم طاعة يسوع وعبادة الله أهمّ من أن ترسلوهم إلى المدارس. طبعاً عاملوا أولادكم بالحسنى والتشجيع ولكن لا تساوموا على تعليم الصلاة والفضيلة وطاعة الله. فإن سلكتم على هذا النحو أعددتم أولادكم ليكونوا شهوداً ليسوع ووفّرتم عليهم صعوبات كثيرة في حياتهم. إن فعلتم ذلك رضي الله عنكم وبارك بكم.

7- ثمّ انتبهوا من التلفزيون. التلفزيون له مظهر التسلية ولكنّه يبثّ الكثير من السموم في نفوسكم ونفوس أولادكم. برامجه غير مدروسة. ليس التلفزيون تعليميّاً. يطغى عليه الطابع التجاري. القيّمون على التلفزيون يهمّهم أن ينقلوا أفكارهم وأفكار مَن يموّلونهم، وأفكارهم أحياناً صحيحة وأحياناً غير صحيحة. معظم الناس لا يميّزون. التلفزيون ليس للتسلية فقط بل للتأثير في الناس، للّعب بأعصاب الناس. التلفزيون أداة خطيرة. سيف ذو حدّين. إن لم نستعمله بكثير من الانتباه والتأنّي والتمييز فإنّه يكون مؤذياً. لذلك عليكم أن تتعلّموا كيف تختارون البرامج النافعة لكم ولأولادكم. اسألوا إن كنتم لا تعلمون. في كلّ حال لا تشاهدوا التلفزيون لفترة طويلة كلّ يوم. على الأكثر ساعة أو ساعة ونصف. وإذا أمكنكم أن تستغنوا عنه بالكليّة يكون هذا أفضل لكم. إذ ذاك تصرفون وقتكم في الأعمال المفيدة كالقراءة والصلاة والتحدّث إلى بعضكم البعض وزيارات المحبّة وما أشبه ذلك.

هذه بعض الإرشادات والتوجيهات لكم. تمعّنوا فيها. لا تستخفّوا بها. الزواج فرصة لتصلحوا أنفسكم. لا يليق بأحد منكم أن يتزوّج ويبقى في قرارة نفسه عازباً. إكراماً للحبّ عليكم أن تسعوا لتغيير حياتكم. لماذا تتزوّجون إذا كنتم لا تريدون أن تتغيّروا؟ إذا كنّا نريد أن نحبّ فعلينا أن نتغيّر من أجل مَن نحبّ. الرجل من أجل زوجته والزوجة من أجل رجلها. والاثنان معاً، الرجل والمرأة، من أجل أولادهما. والجميع من أجل الله. فكونوا أمناء. كونوا أقوياء في النفس. تعلّموا أن تطلبوا ما هو لربّكم لا ما هو لأنفسكم. تعلّموا أن يطلب كلّ واحد منكم ما هو لشريكه لأنّ هذا هو الحبّ. الحبّ جهاد كبير ونسك كبير. يشمل الحياة كلّها لا سيما الحياة العائليّة.

ألا قوّاكم الله وفتح عيون قلوبكم على معاينة جماله لتتعلّموا منه وتكونوا شهوداً حقيقيّين له​*​


----------



## وليم تل (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووووووى يا هابى 

ميرررررررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااااائع 

شكرااااااااااااااا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووووى يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررررسى كتير على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا هابى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

